# Braciola



## matteo86

Ieri sera per cena abbiamo mangiato bracciole.  Comunque, mi hanno detto che il significato di bracciole cambia dipendendo da dove sei in Italia.  Quindi, volevo sapere che sono i significati diversi di bracciole!  Qualcuno puo' aiutarmi?


----------



## gabrigabri

matteo86 said:


> Ieri sera per cena abbiamo mangiato braciole. Comunque, mi hanno detto che il significato di braciole cambia a seconda di dove sei in Italia.  Quindi, volevo sapere quali sono i significati diversi di braciole!  Qualcuno puo' aiutarmi?




Ciao, dove le hai mangiate??

Io (TO) con braciole intendo solo un tipo di carne. Penso che sia così in tutta Itali (tra l'altro, perché non hai chiesto ieri?? )


----------



## Sabrine07

A parte i doppi sensi, la braciola è un involtino di carne di solito condito con olio, prezzemolo e formaggio grattuggiato.


----------



## papi

Sabrine07 said:


> A parte i doppi sensi, la braciola è un involtino di carne di solito condito con olio, prezzemolo e formaggio grattuggiato.


 
Ahi ahi, per me proprio no!

Per me la braciola è la bistecchina di maiale con l'osso  (slurp!)
(fatta alla griglia oppure in padella con il burro)

Laura Toscana doc - prestata a Milano per tanti tanti anni e ora residente a Genova

PS: ovviamente anche altri animali, ad esempio il vitello, hanno le braciole (ad es: braciola di vitello). La braciola è semplicemente il taglio di carne. Però... per me... la braciola per antonomasia è quella di maiale!


----------



## janluu

Matteo hai ragione. Braciola indica essenzialmente una bistecca, che può essere di vari animali. Più comunemente suino o manzo, ma ho sentito parlare anche di braciole di capra. Anche la preparazione varia da regione a regione. Diverse ricette prevedono le bistecche avvolte (involtino) altre solo cotte alla piastra o in padella. Per me le braciole sono essenzialmente bistecche di maiale con l'osso cotte alla piastra o fritte in padella. 
"Regione che vai ricetta che trovi...."
Ciao


----------



## matteo86

Grazie per tutte le risposte!  Le erano quelle che cercavo!  Io sono a Firenze, e qui erano braciole di maiale, ma mi hanno detto che, non sono sicuro, era sia a Firenze sia a Roma, che braciole significavano quelle di bistecca.


----------



## Sabrine07

Infatti, al Sud sono involtini fatti con carne di vitello.


----------



## chiquitida

Salve a tutti!
Gente scusate ma qui a Bari le Braciole (o come l' idioma locale prevede _brasciol_) sono un caposaldo dell'alimentazione domenicale! Qua la domenica si mangiano le orecchiette col sugo di braciole di *cavallo,* e basta! E per braciola qui si intende esclusivamente l'involtino di carne con aglio, prezzemolo, formaggio, pepe, olio e sale, il tutto rigorosamente e amorevolmente chiuso con due o tre stecchini ben mimetizzati e con licenza di uccidere! La braciola originale qui si fa solo al sugo, e la preparazione del ragù di braciole prevede una cottura che va dalle 4 alle 6 ore a fiamma bassa!
A qualunque barese voi chiediate cos'è una braciola l'unica descrizione che ne otterrete è questa, quello di cui parlate voi per noi è bistecca, fettina, coppata con o senza osso, prosciutto di maiale...insomma non braciola!
P.S. L'unica variante ammessa è sull'origine della carne, non tutti mangiano la carne equina...per cui col tempo si sono iniziate a preparare anche braciole di vitello... anche se la tradizione ( e le vecchiette di Barivecchia) non lo consentirebbe!


----------



## sabrinita85

Beh a Roma, la braciola è una bistecca con l'osso, più erta (regionalismo per alta/spessa) di una fettina di carne e meno spessa di una fiorentina.
Ovviamente per essere chiamata *braciola*, deve essere cotta alla *brace*.


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

Con "braciola" a Firenze si itnende quella che in molte altre parti d'Italia viene chiamata "fettina" e in altri posti "bistecca", cioè un taglio di carne piuttosto sottile, e può essere di manzo, di vitello, di maiale.
Si può dire anche _braciolina _e si parla comunemente di  braciola ai ferri, braciolina all'olio, braciola impanata, braciole alla pizzaiola ecc.

Con "bistecca" a Firenze si intende solo ed esclusivamente quello che nelle altre parti d'Italia viene chiamata _fiorentina_.


----------



## Silvia10975

Anche in Toscana come nel Lazio, le braciole sono queste, cotte sulla brace (o, proprio al limite, in mancanza del braciere, su una padella a fuoco molto alto e senza olio).


----------



## nikis

matteo86 said:


> Ieri sera per cena abbiamo mangiato bracciole. Comunque, mi hanno detto che il significato di bracciole cambia dipendendo da dove sei in Italia. Quindi, volevo sapere che sono i significati diversi di bracciole! Qualcuno puo' aiutarmi?


 


Per me le braciole sono delle bistecche con l'osso, però abbastanza piccole, di solito di maiale.


----------



## sabrinita85

Silvia10975 said:


> Anche in Toscana come nel Lazio, le braciole sono queste, cotte sulla brace (o, proprio al limite, in mancanza del braciere, su una padella a fuoco molto alto e senza olio).


Oddio, a me queste sembrano fiorentine! (Uhm, buone ...)

Da queste parti per braciole si intende queste, queste o quest'altra.


----------



## Silvia10975

In effetti somigliano di più alle tue, quelle che ho scelto io sono troppo alte.
Ecco, comunque era tanto per specificare che non sono involtini da noi


----------



## bubu7

sabrinita85 said:


> Beh a Roma, la braciola è una bistecca con l'osso, più *erta* di una fettina di carne e meno spessa di una fiorentina.


 
_Braciola_, nel senso di _involtino_, è un regionalismo come lo è _erta_ per _alta/spessa_.


----------



## sabrinita85

bubu7 said:


> _Braciola_, nel senso di _involtino_, è un regionalismo come lo è _erta_ per _alta/spessa_.


Sì, grazie; l'avevo capito quando hai aperto un nuovo topic... Ora ho modificato leggermente il messaggio, così non ci saranno malintesi!


----------



## ToscanoNYC

Lucy Van Pelt said:


> Con "braciola" a Firenze si itnende quella che in molte altre parti d'Italia viene chiamata "fettina" e in altri posti "bistecca", cioè un taglio di carne piuttosto sottile, e può essere di manzo, di vitello, di maiale.
> Si può dire anche _braciolina _e si parla comunemente di  braciola ai ferri, braciolina all'olio, braciola impanata, braciole alla pizzaiola ecc.
> 
> Con "bistecca" a Firenze si intende solo ed esclusivamente quello che nelle altre parti d'Italia viene chiamata _fiorentina_.



Anche a casa mia (Pisa) la braciola indica esattamente quello che ha descritto Lucy: una fettina.  E in effetti ricordo ancora bene la mia sorpresa quando arrivai a New York più di 15 anni fa e scoprii che qui, nei ristoranti italiani, la braciola era invece un involtino.


----------



## nikis

ToscanoNYC said:


> Anche a casa mia (Pisa) la braciola indica esattamente quello che ha descritto Lucy: una fettina. E in effetti ricordo ancora bene la mia sorpresa quando arrivai a New York più di 15 anni fa e scoprii che qui, nei ristoranti italiani, la braciola era invece un involtino.


 


Certo, se i ristoranti vengono aperti da qualche cuoco meridionale!!


----------



## housecameron

nikis said:


> Per me le braciole sono delle bistecche con l'osso, però abbastanza piccole, di solito di maiale.


 
Idem in Piemonte 
Anzi, è la prima volta che sento parlare di braciole intese come involtini o fettine.


----------



## chiquitida

sabrinita85 said:


> Ovviamente per essere chiamata *braciola*, deve essere cotta alla *brace*.


 
Beh la braciola barese è troppo grossa e il taglio della carne è troppo sottile per essere fatta alla brace, rischierebbe di diventare _'na sola_!!
In compenso ci sono le _*braciolette* _che si cucinano sulla brace, sono delle riproduzioni in scala delle braciole da fare al sugo, hanno le dimensioni più o meno di una bombetta, si scottano appena sul carbone. Loro si che alla brace rendono!!!


----------



## sabrinita85

chiquitida said:


> Beh la braciola barese è troppo grossa e il taglio della carne è troppo sottile per essere fatta alla brace, rischierebbe di diventare _'na sola_!!
> In compenso ci sono le _*braciolette* _che si cucinano sulla brace, sono delle riproduzioni in scala delle braciole da fare al sugo, hanno le dimensioni più o meno di una bombetta, si scottano appena sul carbone. Loro sì che alla brace rendono!!!


Immagino, visto che la braciola in Puglia è un involtino! 

Quella a cui mi riferisco è descritta qui, nel DeMauro.


----------



## nikis

matteo86 said:


> Ieri sera per cena abbiamo mangiato bracciole. Comunque, mi hanno detto che il significato di bracciole cambia dipendendo da dove sei in Italia. Quindi, volevo sapere che sono i significati diversi di bracciole! Qualcuno puo' aiutarmi?


 

Comunque la braciola, resta sempre una braciola (tipo fiorentina più piccola), in italiano ha un significato solo, se poi in Meridione chiamano braciole quelli che in realtà sono involtini.....converrà stare attenti a quello che si ordina, non vorrei trovarmi pronta con coltellaccio e forchetta pronta ad addentare un quarto di bue arrostito e poi trovarmi davanti un involtino impastato di formaggio e sugo...

http://www.dizionario-italiano.it/definizione-lemma.php?definizione=braciola&lemma=B0561400


----------

